# Help me Please! The pet store isn't any help.



## colovergirl (May 10, 2010)

Hello everyone me and my family are new to betta fish keeping, we have a gold fish but wanted something different/better. My son fell in luv when he saw the bettas at the pet store so we picked up what the lady said we needed. ( 1gal tank no bigger per fish or it will stress the fish out so we got a 2.5gal, she said that we didn't need a filter but we picked one up any way, and fish food) we picked out three bettas 1 male, 2 females (scence there said to get along ok), got a divider and went home. The next day the bigger female was attacking the smaller one so we took her back to the store. Would have kept her if we had another small tank. Its been a month scence then and two days ago my husband noticed that are male was laying on the floor of the tank not really moving a few mins latter he was gone. We changed the tank and took my son to pick out another fishy. We brought him and put him in the tank, he must be happy I think because I get home from work and he's started a bubblenest up by the filter. :-D I still need to get a tank heater and a thermastate considering the lady said nothing about a sertin temp being needed.

Sorry so long but if any advice would be helpful. I do plain on puting them both into a ten gallon tank once we get settled into are new home but for now would a 2.5gal be ok? And even with a filter should I still changed the water 2-3 times a week?


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i reccomend cleaning it the 2-3 times a week umm dont listen to the people at the fish store about beta fish i am taking it from advice they specialize in all kinds of fish there not experts on beta's


----------



## Heat (May 8, 2010)

A 2.5 gallon is okay~ some people even get 10gallons! The more space, the better. The reason your fishies are sick are because pet stores have pretty bad filters. I got my fishie two days ago and he cause Shinny from the dirty water T_T Its when they hover in the water, swimming in place. But if your fish gets sick, then just change out the water.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

did you have the females in the same tank? if you did you needed a least 4 and a 10gal with lots of plants as for the dividing tank that is great for the male just make sure you have a heater


----------



## colovergirl (May 10, 2010)

I've begone to notice that I shouldn't listen to them at the pet stores beta novice it was from their advice and lack of knolage that we lost a really gorgice fish. But then again we didn't really look to far into keeping a beta so it's are fault as well. Can you really put a beta into a 10 gallon tank without stressen it out? If that was the case then that is what they would be in right now instead of the tiny tank there in now. I'm trying to put some picks on here if I can figure it out.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i am planning on putting my first beta in a ten gallon tank


----------



## colovergirl (May 10, 2010)

Jayy said:


> did you have the females in the same tank? if you did you needed a least 4 and a 10gal with lots of plants as for the dividing tank that is great for the male just make sure you have a heater


yes we did have them together and we asked the lady if they would be ok in that little of a space because we told here what were going to do. She said yeah no prob. Never again will I listen to there advice.
I still have to get a heater for the 2.5 gal tank. Now if I had known in the beginning that I could put them into a 10gal tank I have everything for that: the heater, filter, theremastates, decorations. All I would have needed was the dividing wall.


----------



## colovergirl (May 10, 2010)

This is are 2.5 gal tank.




http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=871&pictureid=5569 


http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=871&pictureid=5569 
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=871&pictureid=5569This is his bubblenest.
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=871&pictureid=5569


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

a divided 2.5gal is too small for a fish take the divider out and get another tank for the female


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry, I can't see the pictures - can you re upload it? 

A male and a female together for an extended amountn of time isn't recommended - fighting can occur. Females can be just as aggressive as males. If you want both of them in a 10 gallon, you should divide it in two parts, but you seem to have established that. 

Yes, you definitely have betta in 10 gallons. But - the thing is, it should be *well planted*. I really do mean lots and lots of plants. Bettas tend to not like large open space. 

Thermometer is suggested. Temperature should be 77-80F. 

You can have both in a divided 2.5 gallon if you want, but this should only be temporary. Do more water changes to keep ammonia levels down since there are now two fish, but the schedule above seems good.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Omgosh yeah.. don't ever listen to the Petstore employees! Just nod and smile  And complain to them about their horrendous treatment of bettas..

A 2.5 gallon would be awesome for your guy  However, it has to be heated to (as xxabc stated) 77-80F.

You could start a betta sorority in your 10 gallon! There are helpful threads on this site about it ^^


----------



## MustardGas (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, definitely go with then ten. I have my guy with 2 otos (their buddy died) ): and a bunch of ramshorns in a 10 and he's the happiest guy I've ever seen! He explores EVERY inch of his tank and loves hiding in the plants. 
And just for the record, I do work at a pet store (a large chain type) and we do everything for our animals. We get in trouble all the time for doing stuff we're not supposed to be doing (for the good of the animals, like setting up filtered/heated tanks in the back for the bettas with fin rot which we're not allowed to do, but we do anyway). We all do our research as much as possible for each type of fish and are actually tested on our knowledge from time to time. Unfortunately it's such a rare thing for pet stores to do any sort of thing like that. And I'm only 17 as well, while many think all the 'teens' are just there for money and know nothing of the care needed for any animal. I always urge people away from the bowls and such with all of my being.

ANYWAY, bigger is always better! 
Here's my tank:









Mind you the plants have filled in a lot so there's more coverage


----------



## colovergirl (May 10, 2010)

I will deffinetlly be moving them into the ten gallion. I am just a little hesitant to get them both settled into new tanks when were going to be moving next months. But now that i know I can do it I will. And I meent no disrespect Mustard Gas, I'm sure that there are several people working at the pet stores who really do know something about the animals in there departments but the lady who helped me out didn't seem to know anything at all and like I said after losing are rainbow fish as my 4 yr old son calls them, I desided that I needed to find out more info on my own. I did a search and this website poped up. I'm really glade that I found it to because you all have giving me a lot of good advice bouth directly and indirectly ( from reading other posts on here) And I thank all of you.
Oh yeah and your tank is really amazing Mustard Gas!!


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

What is that plant somewhat in the middle? It sticks out and is very tall. It's very pretty. I kind of want it. Haha. 

And don't forget to divide that 10 gallon before you set it up. You can make your own makeshift divider with plastic mesh and the plastic-rims of report folders. 

(Starbright, they can't start a sorority because they have a male to take care of unless they want two tanks)


----------



## MustardGas (Apr 22, 2010)

colovergirl said:


> I will deffinetlly be moving them into the ten gallion. I am just a little hesitant to get them both settled into new tanks when were going to be moving next months. But now that i know I can do it I will. And I meent no disrespect Mustard Gas, I'm sure that there are several people working at the pet stores who really do know something about the animals in there departments but the lady who helped me out didn't seem to know anything at all and like I said after losing are rainbow fish as my 4 yr old son calls them, I desided that I needed to find out more info on my own. I did a search and this website poped up. I'm really glade that I found it to because you all have giving me a lot of good advice bouth directly and indirectly ( from reading other posts on here) And I thank all of you.
> Oh yeah and your tank is really amazing Mustard Gas!!


 
Oh I took no disrepect! I just wanted to clear a few things up  I know tons of places are absolutely horrid when it comes to pet care! I just like feeling that ours is quite superior  I'll admit, quite a few people at my store still think it's okay to put a betta in a bowl but I shall slowly change that 

Haha thanks! Roscoe thinks so too  They're so much more fun with more room!

And xxabc: Either the Amazon Sword plant or the Cabomba... they're both pretty tall but I think you're talking about the sword


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha yeah, I was talking about the sword. 

Darn, the amazon will outgrow the 5gal out too much. I'll find another alternative to it I guess, haha. You use any ferts?


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh I meant keep the male in the 2.5 >.< 

Mustardgas, that's a beautiful tank


----------



## MustardGas (Apr 22, 2010)

xxabc: Haha yeah, unless you start with an itty bitty baby (like the little guy beside it) it'll outgrow it in no time! And yeah, I add Seachem liquid fertilizer probably once a week (if I remember)  That stuff smells awful though!

Star: Thanks! (And from a pet store employee, gasp!  )
I mean a lot of us do know our stuff, it's places like Wal Mart and other terrible pet stores giving us a bad name. No one listens to us anymore, even though they know NOTHING and want to put two comet goldfish in a 1-gallon bowl. Thankfully we're allowed to revoke their guarantee on the fish 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sunset (Dec 8, 2009)

Starbright said:


> Omgosh yeah.. don't ever listen to the Petstore employees! Just nod and smile  And complain to them about their horrendous treatment of bettas...=quote]
> 
> Haha, yupp. I swear, they should be the ones on here becuase even I know that what they say 99% of the time is bogus!
> 
> ...


----------



## MustardGas (Apr 22, 2010)

None taken, sunset  I just want everyone to know that just because you work at a pet store, it doesn't mean you're completely clueless about taking care of fish. But I definitely agree, many are horrible. I mean, it's simple moral and ethics, and so many people just don't get it! You don't keep a fish in a bowl! It's blatant cruelty and everyone should see that.
I agree that those kind of people bug me too ):
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Some of the guys at my LFS are incredibly knowledgeable and experienced. It all depends on how much the owner cares about having good help!


----------



## colovergirl (May 10, 2010)

I argree with Mister Sparkle about its up to the owner about hirering good help, but the petsmarts and petcos here in colorado don't seem to know what their talking about when it comes to curtine animals and their care. I mean like i said in my first post I listened to their advice bout everything they said that I needed and if I kept the filter cleaned and it clorinated really good then the fish should be fine. I did all that and my sons fish died although the female in the same tank didn't. so now I'm changing that water ever three days and only feeding twice a day as directed on the food bottle and playing with them with a mirror (my son loves to do this and see how they react) at night for their exercie untill I can get them into a bigger tank. They seem happy and both my male and female made bubblenest yesterday while I was at work.


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

You sound like a very responsible teen who loves animals and that you do your best to educate your customers (and fellow co-workers). I think it is great that your store goes out of its way to try and help the animals you sell.

Very nice aquarium set up too!



MustardGas said:


> Yeah, definitely go with then ten. I have my guy with 2 otos (their buddy died) ): and a bunch of ramshorns in a 10 and he's the happiest guy I've ever seen! He explores EVERY inch of his tank and loves hiding in the plants.
> And just for the record, I do work at a pet store (a large chain type) and we do everything for our animals. We get in trouble all the time for doing stuff we're not supposed to be doing (for the good of the animals, like setting up filtered/heated tanks in the back for the bettas with fin rot which we're not allowed to do, but we do anyway). We all do our research as much as possible for each type of fish and are actually tested on our knowledge from time to time. Unfortunately it's such a rare thing for pet stores to do any sort of thing like that. And I'm only 17 as well, while many think all the 'teens' are just there for money and know nothing of the care needed for any animal. I always urge people away from the bowls and such with all of my being.
> 
> ANYWAY, bigger is always better!
> ...


----------



## shmifty5 (May 12, 2010)

wait, females can build bubble nests?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

yes females can make bubblenest


----------



## colovergirl (May 10, 2010)

Don't feel bad shmifty5 I'm new to betta fishess and nothing in the books says that they can and I didn't know that they could until I asked after my female betta made one yesturday.


----------

